# Shaking, vibration. Service traction control.



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like it's possibly misfiring. They can't see you till the 28th?! That's madness. I'd demand an earlier date with all those lights on in the dash. You should get the code read. It'll lead you in the right direction with that CEL.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

josebvasquez said:


> My dealer can't see it until 28th


What??!! Time to find a new dealership to look at it. If they are so overwhelmed that it takes more than two weeks to get it in, perhaps they will not take the time (or have the expertise) to do it properly.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Assuming you are old enouph to be allowed a rental, off to the dealer, no appointment.
You are being asked to operate a car in potentally dangerous condition......definatly not something GM would condone.

If they can't get to it, demand a rental under the alternate transportation policy GM provides.
If a vehicle, in unsafe operating condition cannot be repaired within 24 hours, a loaner or rental will be provided at GM,s expense.

Get tough!
Rob


----------



## karenkillen (Jan 7, 2015)

last month I took my 2014 manual transmission cruz in because I was hearing like a rattling noise during operation especially acceleration they found nothing. This past weekend it began to shake something awful can really feel it when the car is at idle, beginning to feel it while driving. Took it today computer shows nothing they cannot find anything so they are supposed to be sending the read out to GM and see if they can figure it out. They did agree it has a bad vibration. Engine seems to be running fine no clutch problems, they did say they thought it may be internal...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

karenkillen said:


> last month I took my 2014 manual transmission cruz in because I was hearing like a rattling noise during operation especially acceleration they found nothing. This past weekend it began to shake something awful can really feel it when the car is at idle, beginning to feel it while driving. Took it today computer shows nothing they cannot find anything so they are supposed to be sending the read out to GM and see if they can figure it out. They did agree it has a bad vibration. Engine seems to be running fine no clutch problems, they did say they thought it may be internal...


Hi Karen,

Our apologies for this! If you need any additional assistance with anything, please feel free to let me know in a private message. We would be happy to contact the dealership on your behalf if necessary. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

